# Anyone been out for youth season?



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone had been out or taken anyone one out for youth season. We took my sister out today and the wind sure made things tough. We managed to get the nice 4x4 up that a buddy of mine and I had been watching but he went out the slough in the wrong direction. She did take a shot at it, but it was a long one 200 yards and the deer was running.


----------

